# Bạn sẽ làm gì với những túi xốp bọc thực phẩm?



## toilatoi (28/7/21)

Bạn sẽ làm gì với những túi xốp bọc thực phẩm? Túi xốp lưới bảo vệ hoa quả thường bị nhiều người vứt bỏ khi mua về. Bạn có biết vật dụng này lại có máy hút bụi công nghiệp ở đà nẵngnhiều công dụng cực kì hay ho không 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1Bảo vệ những đồ vật dễ vỡ Túi xốp lưới bọc hoa quả với tính chất mềm và êm không những bảo vệ tốt cho hoa quả mà còn bảo vệ tốt cho bán máy hút bụi công nghiệp những đồ vật dễ vỡ khác như chén, đĩa, ly thủy tinh,... hay thậm chí là những thực phẩm như trứng. Khi cần phải di chuyển hoặc bị va đập mạnh túi lưới xốp sẽ phát huy công dụng của mình một cách tốt nhất. Trứng có kích cỡ nhỏ hơn túi xốp nên bạn dùng chun buộc cố định 2 đầu. 2Dùng làm giẻ rửa chén Đặc tính của túi lưới xốp là mềm, xốp và có nhiều khoảng không thoáng khí. Chị em có thể dùng 1 túi để bọc các túi còn lại, tạo thành 1 cái giẻ rửa chén vừa nhanh gọn vừa an toàn. 3Dùng làm đồ nhấc xoong, nồi Nhiều người không biết rằng thực ra túi lưới xốp còn cách nhiệt rất tốt. Vì thế, trong trường hợp khẩn cấp hoặc muốn tận dụng đồ dư thừa trong nhà các mẹ có thể chồng nhiều lớp túi lưới xốp lại với nhau rồi dùng chúng để nhấc xoong, nồi thay cho các giẻ vải trong bếp. 4Dùng làm miếng lót giày Những túi xốp lưới còn được dùng làm lót giày vô cùng hiệu quả vì êm, thoáng khí và cách nhiệt. Chị em có thể khuyến khích ông xã nhà mình lót các túi lưới xốp vào trong các đôi giày cũ sẽ giúp đi êm chân hơn rất nhiều. 5Bọc chân bàn, ghế Nếu những chiếc chân bàn, ghế trong nhà bạn thường xuyên trơn trượt gây xước sàn nhà hoặc tạo ra những tiếng kêu rất khó chịu khi di chuyển, hãy lấy lưới bọc hoa quả bọc chân chúng lại như thế này xem sao. 6Làm sạch bồn rửa Ngoài các dụng trên, bạn có thể thử dùng túi xốp để làm sạch bồn rửa mặt, bồn tắm,... Tuy nhiên, linh kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệplưới xốp dùng để rửa bồn thiếc sẽ hiệu quả hơn là rửa bồn gốm sứ. Nếu sau khi rửa bồn mà lưới chưa rách thì nên rửa sạch, phơi khô và tái sử dụng hoặc dùng để lót bánh xà phòng. Việc tận dụng túi xốp lưới bọc hoa quả trong cuộc sống hằng ngày vừa góp phần bảo vệ môi trường lại tiết kiệm chi phí cho gia đình. Hãy cùng thử và chia sẻ thêm các công dụng khác của túi xốp mà bạn biết nhé!


----------

